# Duck hunting in Southeast ND



## fishhunt22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello guys,
Every year I go pheasant & duck hunting on a farm near Aberdeen SD. We didn't get the lottery this year for Non-resident waterfowler. We are still planning on going pheasant hunting but we were thinking about driving up to ND near Oakes ND and try to hunt ducks in the morning and then run back to hunt pheasants in SD. I was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction for hunting duck near Oakes ND. Would it be worth it? Any information would be great. I would even swap a hunting in PA or FL. Thanks for your help. and shoot straight.

Mike Traeger
[email protected]
727-642-8297


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Don't want to burst your bubble, but you probably won't get much help on here for "spots" or "areas" to hunt on this website from ND residents. We cherish the areas we hunt and have hunted them for years to get to know the patterns of the wildlife. We aren't about to just hand them out to everyone that asks. I've hunted out of a small town for almost 20 years and put on thousands of miles in just a 20 mile radius of that town. I'm not about to give any thing away to anybody and thats how most ND residents are.

Not trying to be mean, just trying to get a point across is all. Come scout that area, learn it, meet some locals and land owners, and go from there. Good luck hunting this fall.

H2OfowlND


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We recommend that new visitors to the site use the search box on the home page when first looking for information on areas in ND (click here (see upper left side). Almost every question has been asked before, and Google has archived every one of the threads.

We also have 2 fantastic threads full of information on exactly what you're looking for including water conditions, restrictions, maps, etc:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=27399 
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=15445

And a great article on understanding waterfowling in the Midwest, see the link below:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ducktips.php

Best of luck on your trip.

We ask that other forum members please keep any negative comments to themselves and give the new members a chance to enjoy the site
_________________


----------



## Mrmallard (Aug 9, 2008)

Are group has gone to ND for the past 5 yrs, we've hunted around . In 5 yrs we have had some fantastic hunts, but for the most part we expect to drive ALOT to scout. You can find birds anywhere in the state, unless you are very luky on stumbling into a great area, plan on spending alot of money on gas. (Insert your favorite spot here) has been a good area for us we plan on coming out in nov this year. We only field hunt, not sure how you guys plan on hunting. Good luck


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice first post :eyeroll: ! Please dont post town names of areas that you have hunted! it is just like living in Minnesota and I say I go to Maple Lake because that is where we smack the walleye every year! Please dont post like that anymore it is even in the rules that Ken posted just before your post! If you want to help someone out take to emails or pms!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Mrmallard - I helped you with your locations. :wink:


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

I've never hunted the Oakes area, but have a friend who does, and they do okay. But as has already been mentioned, no one will give you gps coordinates on a website.

But as a fellow non-resident, and in the interest of being a bit helpful, here's my advice...you say you're gonna commute daily from SD, which I know is close to the Oakes area, and is doable. But the problem is you aren't staying in that immediate area. Which means number one, you're gonna spend a lot of "windshield time" scouting...period. It's not so bad if you're staying right there, but it's gonna take time. I'm assuming you wanna do some "quick hitting" on the waterfowl, then high-tail it back to SD. You could drive around and look for dry crop fields to hunt, but that will take a lot of time and effort. Here's my suggestion to you based on what I know of that part of the state...I would get a PLOTS book, which shows all public lands, and I'd concentrate not really on the plots lands, but on the federal WPA's that are scattered around. In our 10 years of hunting ND, we do a lot of hunting on WPA's, and rarely see other hunters because a majority of waterfowlers in ND don't hunt water. So to get leads on potholes, look at some of the websites with aerial photos, such as Terraserver, Mapquest (turn on the aerial photo feature), or one of many others, and match those up with the WPA's in the PLOTS mapbook. Even though many of these photos are old, they will give you an idea of where potholes should be. Whether there's water now...well that's where some scouting comes into play. But it gives you a start anyway. If you want to just get some quality waterfowling in, and you have some basic waterfowling gear, skills and knowledge, this will work for you. If you're looking for the vallhalla of dry fields where the tornados are landing on you, you're gonna need to do a lot of scouting. Just the facts :wink:

One other bit of advice...look at the information posted on this website, or do a search, regarding "roosts". There is a lot of great information on what is or isn't a roost, and it's been very helpful to me over the last couple of years. You'll read a lot about being sure not to "bust a roost", and with all due respect to the ND residents, we non-residents do owe them the courtesy of not purposely disturbing or busting roosts so that the birds stick around. But having said that, there is a lot of water in the area you're headed, and very few will constitute a true "roost". In other words, with a bit of knowledge you can do just fine, while at the same time respect the other hunters by not disturbing roosting birds.


----------



## Mrmallard (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow, my point was ND is a good state from top to bottom, just plan on driving alot. He mentioned se ND not me. Just tryin to chat and give some small advice. Not used to forums quite like this one. I'll work on it :lol:


----------



## Bobwilliams (Aug 11, 2008)

This kind of hunting takes place along the Paraná River, in the Province of Santa Fe, where the delta, the rice fields, and the lagoons make this place an authentic paradise, coveted by waterfowl lovers all around the world. It is extremely important to get into the hunting spots at night, because any strange movement makes the ducks fly away. A typical day starts at 4.00 a.m., when the hunters have a quick breakfast and then, they get their camouflage gear and their waders (a must). Once they are ready, they head to the selected spot for the first day of hunting, sailing almost in darkness, lit only by the moon and the stars.
--------------------
Bobwilliams
South Dakota Treatment Centers


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

Bobwilliams said:


> This kind of hunting takes place along the Paraná River, in the Province of Santa Fe, where the delta, the rice fields, and the lagoons make this place an authentic paradise, coveted by waterfowl lovers all around the world. It is extremely important to get into the hunting spots at night, because any strange movement makes the ducks fly away. A typical day starts at 4.00 a.m., when the hunters have a quick breakfast and then, they get their camouflage gear and their waders (a must). Once they are ready, they head to the selected spot for the first day of hunting, sailing almost in darkness, lit only by the moon and the stars.
> --------------------
> Bobwilliams
> South Dakota Treatment Centers


Wow...all of a sudden I've wandered into the PBS website  Feel like I'm watching a special during pledge break. 8)


----------

